# extra controlled hunt



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

my fiance was drawn for one of the womens hunts, its on 10/28. She cant make it. Does anybody want to trade ?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

which area or park was the Tag drawn for? There are a couple around the state?


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

killdeer plains.


----------



## ohfisherman (Aug 16, 2007)

what are you looking for. i have no other hunts to trade...got skunked this year


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

there was a mistake on the orignal paperwork, the actual date is 11/28. Its a wednesday and we still can not make it. If any body is available on 11/28 let me know, would hate to waste the permit.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I don't have anything to trade but my wife will happily use it if you can't find a trade.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

you are not aloud to trade your controled hunt's 

In the State of Ohio, it is illegal to "trade", "barter", or "sell" your hunt permits. If you are unable to use your permit on the date assigned, you may transfer some permits to other hunters.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I would love to get drawn for a controlled deer hunt. I don't understand applying for them if u can't use them. They have the dates u register for. Killdeer women's is only tues and weds of reg. gun season. Too bad that someone else who actually applied for this hunt didn't get it.


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

My mom would love to go to killdeer. She has that whole week off and like I had said when I sent you a pm, I have no hunt to trade but we can definitely work something out in return


----------



## deergirl (Aug 26, 2012)

well I am new female hunter to theb ohio area I would love to put it to use. And killdeer isn't far from me. You can send me a pm andb we cqn talk farther!!


----------

